# How do you get a white display behind your t-shirt on your website?



## phyllismarie (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi
When t-shirts are posted for sale on websites, I've noticed they have a white background as if the shirt is floating. It's a very professional look and I would like to learn how to display my shirts in the same manner.


----------



## ITWscreenprintin (Mar 23, 2016)

you can use photoshop to put your design onto your shirt, and then use photoshop to delete the background if that is what you mean? if not attach an example picture


----------



## phyllismarie (Apr 12, 2016)

See here how the shirts are displayed against a white background: Get Tailored Up. | TAILORED REBELS


----------



## ITWscreenprintin (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes you can do that with photoshop, just take a picture of a white, black, blue (Whichever color T-Shirt that you want) and make a template of it on photoshop (as a Photo shop file) (If you have it). Then you just drag your designs onto them and save them as a JPG. Do you have photoshop? if not you can send me a PM and I may be able to help.


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

First select the pic you want on your shirt.then by using photoshop put that image on your shirt and delete the background.


----------



## WayClothes (Mar 30, 2016)

If you are going to use photoshop to drop a design onto a shirt template, as suggested above, make sure you use displacement maps and layer blend modes for a realistic look.

Here's a quick tutorial on this:
Add Realistic Artwork to a Wrinkled Surface with Photoshop's Displacement Map - CreativePro.com


----------



## j2m1h (May 31, 2016)

phyllismarie said:


> See here how the shirts are displayed against a white background: Get Tailored Up. | TAILORED REBELS


Crazy they are selling their designs on American Apparel shirts for like $12


----------

